# open circuit



## the2ster (Dec 13, 2007)

i was helping a friend find a way to run electrical wire.and he opened his ceiling only to find he had cut the heating system that was in his ceiling.can this wire be repaired? and how does he do it? thanks the2ster


----------



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)

the2ster said:


> can this wire be repaired?


Yes, quite easily.




the2ster said:


> how does he do it?


Just watch him closely when he makes the repair, you'll see for yourself!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

How about some more detail???

The heating system in his ceiling? Can I assume you mean electric radiant???
If so FORGET IT! It cannot be "repaired".


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

If "he" cut it, why are "you" asking the questions?

I'd still be laughing at him :laughing:


----------



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)

Not only is the guy in that video a flaming sissy, he even carries around a banana for some reason. Who enjoys watching men do household chores while slowly and provocatively consuming a banana?

It's too bad they cut the video, I'm pretty sure the rest of the video includes a spanking and some pillow biting.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Not enough information!

How are we supposed to know if you cut a line voltage circuit or some control wiring???

Is the heating system hot water? Forced air? Electric baseboard? Heat pump?

Bobabooey.


----------



## the2ster (Dec 13, 2007)

haha good point! he asked me to help him so after he cut the wire he was so mad,that he forgot about the radiant heat system that was in the ceiling.he asked me to try to find out what to do,since im retired.thats why i went online to find out for him.the wire is small gauge like maybe 19 gauge.can this be soldered or twisted to repair it? thanks again.the2ster


----------



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)

You don't need to get the same gauge wire to repair, #14 would do.

Fafa fo-hi


----------



## Bkessler (Oct 8, 2005)

I was always told that radiant ceiling heat wires cannot be repaired.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Bkessler said:


> I was always told that radiant ceiling heat wires cannot be repaired.


That is all I have ever heard. There is NO WAY I'd splice a piece of wire in there.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> There is no repair for that resistor wire. DO NOT try to fix it. It will be a hazard. The repair is new ceiling radiant heat, a baseboard heater, or highwall electric heat. You can't fix cut cable heat.



stufff


----------



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)

I've repaired these using butt splices with no problem at all. When you consider the entire length of the heating wire, what difference does a small 2" piece of low resistance wire make?

Sometimes these wires break even when no one cuts a hole in the ceiling. How do you find the spot where the open wire is?

Answer: Hook up a neon sign transformer to the wires and watch for a small black spot to appear on the ceiling where the wire is broke.

I might be the best electrician in the world... :whistling


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Sounds like some thermostat wiring. Worst case scenario is that you'll need to cut-in (2) old-work boxes to make a splice (unless both ends of the wire will reach the new splice box). This is the right way to do it. The wrong way to do it would be to splice the wires and not leave access to the splice.

Mama-monkey.


----------



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> The wrong way to do it would be to splice the wires and not leave access to the splice.
> 
> Mama-monkey.


I do it the wrong way.

Ta-Ta-Toothy


----------



## the2ster (Dec 13, 2007)

thanks for all the ideas ..truth is im a retired att cable splicer,but was wondering about this type of situation. seems if i expose the 2 ends embedded in the mud that i can twist and cover each splice with a plastic sleeve then remud after i turn it on to see if it works.my buddy seems to have forgotten it was there when he proceeded to make a small opening to see if he could run a new wire for his oven which is not working due to high resistent open.that old aluminum wire went bad somewhere.sigh. well ill relay the info..any other ideas would be good.i told him to hire an electrician.he just may do that.the2ster:thumbsup: Condulet your a funny guy,but you just may BE the best electrician in the world! splice access may not apply here since the system is mudded out of sight,and you dont want anything to disturb it.


----------



## rancov (Dec 16, 2007)

*Broken Radiant heat wire*

Cannot repair.


----------



## the2ster (Dec 13, 2007)

seems my buddy did hire an electrician,the cut wire was repaired by him and the heating system works..now he has run a new 220 for his oven and in the process , got some recessed lighting installed too!:clap: a happy ending.,


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

the2ster said:


> seems my buddy did hire an electrician,the cut wire was repaired by him and the heating system works..now he has run a new 220 for his oven and in the process , got some recessed lighting installed too!:clap: a happy ending.,


I wouldn't exactly call that a happy ending, unless this work was done in a massage parlor and you're not telling us the entire story.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

LOL :laughing:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 22, 2007)

mickeyco said:


> I wouldn't exactly call that a happy ending, unless this work was done in a massage parlor and you're not telling us the entire story.


 
If the only place you have happy endings is in a massage parlor your missing out on tons of fun elsewhere. There's something to be said for a wife half your age.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

